# Flight advice - flying to Tampa instead of Orlando?



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

Im thinking of switching my flights to disney to tampa instead of MCO.

We'd save $100 a ticket. is it worth the hassle? is tampa easy to get in and out of and drive to disney?


----------



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

from what i can tell - 1 hr 22 min from tampa aiport to animal kingdom, 33 mins from MCO to animal kingdom


----------



## PigsDad (May 10, 2011)

I've made that drive several times, and as you saw, it is less than an hour difference.  There can be traffic issues, especially if there is contruction on that stretch, but most of the time it is an easy drive on I-4.

Kurt


----------



## dddone (May 10, 2011)

*How much is your time worth?*

I guess it all come down to how much is your vacation time worth?

You will spend an extra hour each way. A total of 2 hours + any stress that the drive may or may not take on you. 

How much will you save?  $100 per ticket.

Is you vacation time worth $50 per hour.  I'd guess that some of us might have different answers to that question.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 10, 2011)

Are the times any more convenient?  Or less?  I would gladly drive an extra hour each way to save $100 per person if it meant a 1pm flight instead of a 5am flight, for instance.


----------



## holidaygirl2 (May 10, 2011)

We usually fly into and out of Tampa because of the price difference in the airfair as well as the fact that rental cars are cheaper too!  And the fact that you can also spend a day and go to Busch Gardens, best coaster park in Florida according to my boys.


----------



## Big Matt (May 10, 2011)

I do it about half the time always due to price or schedule.

Construction on I4 is done regarding expansion of lanes.  I haven't run into traffic in the last three years.


----------



## bogey21 (May 10, 2011)

Depends on schedules; cost of car rental; how many people in your party; cost of gas will you use.  If you are going to save two or three hunderd dollars and the schedule works, an hour or so extra driving would be a fair trade for me.

George


----------



## caribbean (May 10, 2011)

Well I have done it the other way around on several occassions. We visit Tampa/Sarasota several times a year, usually flying into Tampa when we don't drive. But several times over the last 10 years we have flown into Orlando because the flights were cheaper or the times suited better. It usually takes about 45 minutes more for us. One thing I can say about the Tampa airport is that they have the fastest baggage guys around. By the time we get off the plane and down to the carosel, the bags are coming out. Nobody else comes close. I don't know which side of Orlando you are staying, but if it is west of town, it should be a breeze. The worst traffic is having to go from one side to the other of Orlando.

Good luck.


----------



## Bourne (May 10, 2011)

I did it for our Easter week rez a couple of weeks back...have to admit that traffic was moving fast 75+...did it to okw under 45 min...the directions said it would be an hour fourteen...

And I did that trip for $45 saving pp...for an extra $400...its a no brainer...that said Michael is right...it didn't matter to me as I was coming in at 3:00p...an odd hour like 5:00a and I would question it...


----------



## krmlaw (May 11, 2011)

ok im going to really consider this thanks


----------



## wcfr1 (May 11, 2011)

Funny- I live here and have flown out of Tampa many times. However, for my trip out West this summer I decided to fly out of Orlando... to save $100 per person and get a non stop flight.

Easy drive and well worth it if you ask me.

Tampa is by far the best airport in the country.


----------



## elaine (May 11, 2011)

we did it for $85 nonstop tickets from DC last Christmas. There were 5 of us. Easy drive---but DH was bummed that he could not take ME to DVC!


----------



## timeos2 (May 11, 2011)

caribbean said:


> Well I have done it the other way around on several occassions. We visit Tampa/Sarasota several times a year, usually flying into Tampa when we don't drive. But several times over the last 10 years we have flown into Orlando because the flights were cheaper or the times suited better. It usually takes about 45 minutes more for us. One thing I can say about the Tampa airport is that they have the fastest baggage guys around. By the time we get off the plane and down to the carosel, the bags are coming out. Nobody else comes close. I don't know which side of Orlando you are staying, but if it is west of town, it should be a breeze. The worst traffic is having to go from one side to the other of Orlando.
> 
> Good luck.



It's very rare to find flights cheaper into Tampa than Orlando - at least in our area.  In fact when we went to the 1990 Superbowl in Tampa we flew in and out of Orlando as it was so much cheaper.  I check every three or four trips and compare and only once found a Tampa flight for less - and it was only about $37. Not worth the extra drive. And the Orlando airport may have THE best access to rental cars of any airport anywhere.  That is another key to easy in & out.  We prefer Orlando (but we DO like the excuse to go to Busch Gardens - they do have great coasters!)


----------

